# Complete Cath w/sat run



## jmthomas29 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to this group and fairly new to cardiology coding. My doctor did a complete cath 93526 with a saturation run. My question is this, I have looked for a cpt code for the sat run and cannot find one. Is there a code I can bill for a saturation run during a cath and what is the code? Thank you.


----------



## Jess1125 (Jul 23, 2009)

I believe that would be included in the 93526 code. My Medicare policy on cardiac catheterizations (WI) states the following:

5. Services considered included in cardiac catheterization/angiography procedures (93501, 93508,
93510-93533) are as follows, when indicated:
a. Local anesthesia and/or sedation
b. Introduction, positioning, and repositioning of catheters
c. Recording of intracardiac and intravascular pressures
d. Obtaining blood samples for blood gases
e. Cardiac output measurements
f. Monitoring services, e.g., ECCS, arterial pressures, oxygen saturation
g. Vascular catheter and line removal
h. Final Evaluation
i. Written Report

Jessica Carriveau, CPC


----------

